# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dikur..diku..dikush..

## DeliciousPerson

Loje shume e thjeshte...fillo fjaline me Diku..dikur..dikush.

Prsh Dikur..diku..dikush me dhuroi nje trendafil..

Dikur..diku..dikush me dha nje shpulle :d lol etc.

Vazhdim te kendshem,

----------


## Erlebnisse

Te djelen per dreke, ne dyqan motra me bleu nje varese :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

koprativa konsumit te kosit kavaje ka kos kali.

----------


## Erlebnisse

tani e kuptova qe ketu xhuxhumaku flet fjale me mend :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ejhu kur te me morresh vesht ti muve, do jesht bo italione,... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pastaj ishalla marr pergjigje ne kete teme se nga eshte xhuxhumaku se fliska si nga Ishmi Durrsit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qyre, qyre,

cish du ishm un re?

kom shkollnurin si shpajt,... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po kjo ca eshte shkollnuri lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

shkollnuri o pa dal tek kavalishonca mi goc,

ke qon plazh tina noj here?

tek kompi i pjonervet?

----------


## Erlebnisse

Eh vallaj tek asnjeri nga keto.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qonke e pa dal fare ti,

tma muma nshpaj ton ditn,...

 :ngerdheshje: 

ik laj liverert tek lumi, at boj

qashtu

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erlebnisse

qyqa ca e folme, ok s'po ndihem me se sa vika me pak u merrke vesh lol

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Para 2 Minutave, Ne Forumin Shqiptar Bera Nje Postim !!!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Me 17 Shkurt 2008 Ne Deqan Ma Uruan Pavaresin E Kosoves !!!

----------


## Colomba

Dikur disa muaj me pare ,dikush ,diku ne nji vend te cuditshem me dhuroi nji zemer me emrin tim..

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Dikur ne nje kohe, diku ne nje vend, dikush i panjohur shpalli veten mbret !

----------

